# Long Island Lemon



## mcmfw2 (May 26, 2016)

Just picked up this ultra low mileage 1971 Lemon from the original owners family... It was purchased in Long Island NY and will be heading to the detail booth shortly...


----------



## vastingray (May 26, 2016)

Sweet bike Mark great find


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 27, 2016)

I bet once it comes out of the detail booth it will look like it just rolled off the showroom floor back in 1971.
Great score !!
Dan


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 28, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 28, 2016)

Fantastic find!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 21, 2016)

Fresh out of the detail booth...This is one sweet Lemon!


----------



## duey377 (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice as usual Mark.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 22, 2016)

Always cool to see a old bike look like new again with just a little polishing. Great Score and Job.


----------



## vastingray (Jul 22, 2016)

Super nice lemon Mark


----------

